
OS.css – Windows 98 and XP styled CSS - chowderman
https://chowderman.github.io/os/index.html
======
chowderman
Style your web pages like Windows XP and 98! Also here is the link to the
github repo for this library:
[https://github.com/chowderman/os.css](https://github.com/chowderman/os.css)

